# Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)



## jayson (5. Juni 2009)

*Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*

Hallo

ich habe seit zwei tagen ein problem.. ich habe keine einstellungen am computer geändert oder etwas installiert... jetzt geht aber das internet nicht mehr... 

eine lan verbindung besteht und es wird auch kein fehler angezeigt, weder im gerätemanager noch in den netzwerkverbindungen... aber wenn man einen doppelklick auf das lan-symbol rechts in der taskleiste macht, dann ist diese verbindung verschlüsselt oder so... jedenfalls ist ein kleines schloß an der verbindung zwischen den beiden monitoren..

ip adresse usw. habe ich auf "automatische zuweisung" gelassen wie es auch schon immer war... die ip wird ja vom router zugewiesen...
die windows firewall und meine eigene firewall habe ich auch mal ausgeschaltet, hat aber auch nichts gebracht...

hat jemand eine idee.. ich wäre echt sehr erfreut, wenn mir jemand schnell antworten könnte...

vielen dank im voraus..

grz


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*

Kannst du über die Eingabe der IP des Routers im Browser auf den Router zugreifen?
Schon mal Router vom Stromnetz getrennt, damit er sich neu einstellen muss?
Hast du vor kurzem irgendwelche Treiber neu installiert oder welche gelöscht?
Kabel mal getestet?


----------



## Gutewicht (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*

ich würde auch versuchen auf den Router zuzugreifen.

bei meinem Speedport Router von der Telekom ist di ip übrigens 192.168.2.1


----------



## jayson (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*

hi 

danke für die schnellen antworten.. so schnell habe ich damit nicht gerechnet.. 
auf den router kann ich nicht über die ip zugreifen... mit meinem kleinen acer-aspire funktioniert alles einwandfrei und mit dem kann ich auch auf den router zugreifen...

treiber wurden nicht neu installiert oder deinstalliert... nur das elster-formular für die lohnsteuerabrechnung habe ich installiert..

den router neu zu starten werde ich gleich nochmal versuchen!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*



jayson schrieb:


> auf den router kann ich nicht über die ip zugreifen... mit meinem kleinen acer-aspire funktioniert alles einwandfrei und mit dem kann ich auch auf den router zugreifen...


 
Das liegt das definitiv nicht am Router.
Du scheinst bei deinem Rechner irgendein Protokll entsorgt zu haben, das aber gebraucht wird.
Guck mal in den Netzwerkverbindungen, ob da sich eine andere eingeschichen hat.
Was passiert, wenn du einfach mal den Browser aufrufst?


----------



## jayson (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*

wenn ich den browser aufrufe passiert nichts.. nur die seite kann nicht angzeigt werden...
bei den netzwerkverbindungen sind nur die beiden standard verbindungen eingetragen, also 1394-verbindung und die lan-verbindung (fast ehternet nic).. scheint alles normal zu sein...
den router habe ich auch ausgeschlossen, da ich ja mit meinem kleinen ins internet komme...

wie bekomme ich raus, ob ein protokoll fehlt, oder wie kann ich es ersetzen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*

Hast du mal versucht, beide Rechner miteinander zu verbinden?

Schau mal nach ob DHCP bei dir aktiv ist.


----------



## jayson (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*

ja nach dhcp habe ich garade geschaut.. alle dienste sind aktiv und auf automatisch gestellt...

ich bekomme gleich die kriese...

ich versuch mal ein netzwerk aufzubauen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*

Mal 'ne blöde Frage nebenbei.
Mit dem Notebook gehst du wie ins Netz?


----------



## jayson (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*

ich habe noch ein notebook und noch einen standrechner und beide sind via lan verbunden und funktionieren einwandfrei..


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*



jayson schrieb:


> nur das elster-formular für die lohnsteuerabrechnung habe ich installiert..


Dann hau das mal wieder herunter.Nicht das die software versucht ab dem lan-controller eine gesicherte verbindung zu realisieren.
Und noch was zum verständniss: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe,dann ist dein netzwerk komplett auf kabel-basis.Bei dieser übertragungsart wird im home-bereich prinziepiell nix verschlüsselt (wozu auch,wer daten will muß mit nem kabel ran und das geht kaum unautorisiert).Datenverschlüsselung wird nur bei wlan oder lan über steckdose benötigt (signal kann ja fast überall abgegriffen werden).


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*

So richtig schlau bin ich auch noch nicht. 
Du hast also drei Rechner?
Notebook und zwei Desktops.
Das Book und der eine Rechner gehen wunderbar, doch der dritte streikt.
Hast du mal die Anschlüsse am Router gewechselt, nicht dass da was kaputt ist?
Kabael mal getauscht, was ist mit dem Rechner, geht der Anschluss tatsächlich oder ist da was nicht in Ordnung?
Schon mal den anderen Lan Anschluss genommen?


----------



## jayson (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*

ja ich habe drei rechner... der zweitrechner hat nur einen lan anschluss und diese sind mit den anderen beiden über einen switch am router angeschlossen... das habe ich schon immer so gemacht und funktioniert auch einwandfrei... die steckplätze habe ich auch schon getauscht, aber das bringt auch nichts...

und wie gesagt die netzwerkverbindung steht ja und es werde auch geringfügig daten gesendet...
das kleine schloß symbolisiert die firewall habe ich herausgefunden... also daran kann es auch nicht liegen... wenn die firewalls ausgeschaltet sind, ist das schloss auch nicht mehr da, aber das internet geht trotzdem nicht...

ich bin mit meinem latein echt am ende...  

(dienste wurden kontrolliert, firewalls ausgeschaltet, ip wird automatisch zugewiesen, proxy in mozilla wird auch automatisch zugewiesen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*



jayson schrieb:


> ich bin mit meinem latein echt am ende...
> 
> (dienste wurden kontrolliert, firewalls ausgeschaltet, ip wird automatisch zugewiesen, proxy in mozilla wird auch automatisch zugewiesen)


 
Hmm, das ist dann echt merkwürdig.... 
Ich schätze mal, dass irgendein Dienst oder Protokoll da Faxen macht, aber so kann ich es nicht genau sagen, dazu müssten man sich die Config mal genauer anschauen.

Der Fehlerdienst vom Netzwerk meldet auch nichts?


----------



## jayson (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*

nein der meldet auch nichts, dass ist ja das komische an der sache.. soweit ist alles ganz normal..

viren habe ich auch keine gefunden!!

ich versuche jetzt nochmal die netzwerktreiber über zu installieren und wenn das auch nicht geht, wird der rechner platt gemacht und win xp neu installiert.. auch wenn das wieder ewig dauert...

danke für eure antworten... wenn noch einer eine idee hat, nur her damit..

grz


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*



jayson schrieb:


> danke für eure antworten... wenn noch einer eine idee hat, nur her damit..
> 
> grz


Hmmm...meinen lösungsvorschlag scheinst du ja ignoriert zu haben...
Aber wenn ich deine weitere beschreibung des problems so lese,dann kann es auch durchaus sein,das einfach nur der DHCP spinnt.Vergleiche doch einfach mal die ip-einstellungen deiner rechner miteinander. (subnetzmaske,standardgateway und bevorzugter dns-server müssen identisch sein) Wenn da was nicht stimmt,dann wirst du alles manuell festlegen müssen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich deine weitere beschreibung des problems so lese,dann kann es auch durchaus sein,das einfach nur der DHCP spinnt.


 
Der Meinung bin ich auch, anders kann ich mir sein Problem nicht erklären.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Vergleiche doch einfach mal die ip-einstellungen deiner rechner miteinander. (subnetzmaske,standardgateway und bevorzugter dns-server müssen identisch sein) Wenn da was nicht stimmt,dann wirst du alles manuell festlegen müssen.


 
Normaler Weise braucht man das ja alles gar nicht machen, der Router vergibt automatisch IPs an die Rechner, sodass man alles auf auto lassen kann.
Wenn aber da nur eine Kleinigkeit manuell verändert/eingetragen/ergänzt wurde, dann ist das hinfällig.

Also, überprüfe nochmal die Einstellung für die Netzwerkverbindungen.


----------



## jayson (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*

was meint ihr denn für einen lösungsvorschlag den ich nicht beachtet habe..
weil ich das elster-formular noch nicht deinstalliert habe...???

alles anderen habe ich doch befolgt...

die subnetzmaske,standardgateway und der bevorzugte dns-server sind identisch... und werden alle automatisch zugeordnet... wenn ich mal die manuelle festlegung ausprobieren will, muss ich dann auch einen dns-server festlegen???

das ding ist auch, vor drei tagen ging das i-net ohne probleme und am nächsten tag wollte es nicht mehr... und ich habe wie gesagt keine einstellungen geändert..

ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es an einem der dienste liegt, aber ich weiß leider nicht welchen und die wichtigsten für netztwerk habe ich kontrolliert und auf automatische gesetzt, falls diese auf manuell eingestellt waren... aber wenn ein dienst nicht ordentlich funktioniert, müsste er doch eigentlich einen fehler anzeigen, oder nicht?

grz


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*



jayson schrieb:


> was meint ihr denn für einen lösungsvorschlag den ich nicht beachtet habe..
> weil ich das elster-formular noch nicht deinstalliert habe...???


Genau das.Da von dir kein feedback auf diesen post kahm,habe ich es als "ignoriert" eingestuft.



> die subnetzmaske,standardgateway und der bevorzugte dns-server sind identisch... und werden alle automatisch zugeordnet...


Annahme oder überprüft?(kann ich aus deinem satz nicht schlußfolgern) Wenn dem so ist,dann soltest du "elster" mal wirklich deinstallieren!


> wenn ich mal die manuelle festlegung ausprobieren will, muss ich dann auch einen dns-server festlegen???


Ja.Diese ip ist aber die selbe wie die des standardgateway`s,also die ip deines routers.



> ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es an einem der dienste liegt, aber ich weiß leider nicht welchen und die wichtigsten für netztwerk habe ich kontrolliert und auf automatische gesetzt, falls diese auf manuell eingestellt waren... aber wenn ein dienst nicht ordentlich funktioniert, müsste er doch eigentlich einen fehler anzeigen, oder nicht?
> 
> grz


Das halte ich für sehr unwahscheinlich.Bei defekten diensten wird sich windows schon melden bzw. versuchen die datei wieder gängig zu bekommen (von wichtigen dateien gibt es ein backup).Ich würde an den diensten nix verändern,außer du weißt genau was du machst.Damit kannst du mehr zerstören,als die ganze sache wert ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Normaler Weise braucht man das ja alles gar nicht machen, der Router vergibt automatisch IPs an die Rechner, sodass man alles auf auto lassen kann.


Und genau das macht der DHCP.Wenn der spinnt geht garnix mehr und es wird nur irgendwelcher mist zugewiesen.Dann funktioniert zwar mit viel glück noch der zugriff von pc zu pc,aber kein inet mehr.(der DHCP-client,das ist meistens der router,weist alle ip`s von der computer-ip bis zum dns-server zu)


----------



## jayson (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*

hi

also ich habe jetzt winxp neu installiert und vorher ein kleines backup gemacht..
zuvor hatte ich noch versucht die netzwerktreiber neu zu installieren, was aber auch zu keinem ergebnis führte.. eine direkte netzwerkverbindung war auch nicht mehr möglich, ich habe wirklich keine ahnung, wieso!!!

eure ratschläge habe ich auch befolgt, wenn ich nicht schon selber auf die idee gekommen bin....

jetzt läuft wieder alles einwandfrei... ip wird automatisch von dhcp zugewiesen...
war ja vorher eigentlich auch so, aber es ging halt nicht... wenn ich dann ein netzwerk und somit eine feste ip vergeben habe, konnte keine verbindung zu den anderen rechnern hergestellt werden... in der selben arbeitsgruppe waren sie natürlich auch...

naja, wer weiß..



trotzdem vielen dank


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lan-Verbindung aktiv, aber kein Internet (status lan kleines Schloß)*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und genau das macht der DHCP.Wenn der spinnt geht garnix mehr und es wird nur irgendwelcher mist zugewiesen.Dann funktioniert zwar mit viel glück noch der zugriff von pc zu pc,aber kein inet mehr.(der DHCP-client,das ist meistens der router,weist alle ip`s von der computer-ip bis zum dns-server zu)


 
Absolut richtig, dafür ist der Kram ja da, wenns nichts klappt, kann es eigentlich nur daran liegen.



jayson schrieb:


> jetzt läuft wieder alles einwandfrei... ip wird automatisch von dhcp zugewiesen...
> war ja vorher eigentlich auch so, aber es ging halt nicht... wenn ich dann ein netzwerk und somit eine feste ip vergeben habe, konnte keine verbindung zu den anderen rechnern hergestellt werden... in der selben arbeitsgruppe waren sie natürlich auch...


 
Tja, da hat sich definitiv irgendwas aufgehängt.
Aber wenns jetzt läuft, dann ist ja gut.

Ich hatte auch mal einen blöden Bug.
Mir war mal der Willkommensbildschirm flöten gegangen, es kam nur noch die NT Anweldung mit Benutzer und Kennworteingabe.
Man kann das zwar im Benutzermenü unter "Art der Benutzeranmeldung" ändern, aber das ging nicht mehr, weil alles grau unterlegt war.
Irgendein Dienst hatte sich da verabschiedet und nur eine Neuinstallation löste das Problem.


----------

